# Budgie eggs not hatched for almost a month now... What to do?



## Chickoo (4 mo ago)

Hello All,

I have a budgie pair the hen started laying eggs last month 23/082022 and by 27/08/2022 it had laid up to 4 eggs. But now its been almost a month now but still none of the eggs have hatched. As per the below link I understand that the eggs should have hatched between 18 - 23 days. Momma hasn't pushed any egg out of the pot and also this is the first time she has laid the eggs.

I also took the eggs and placed above mobile flashlight but I couldn't see any life for all the four eggs. What should I do now?






How to Take Care of Budgie Eggs – Lafeber® Pet Birds


Hello, We have two budgies who mated and layer seven eggs together. Tomorrow is going to be the 18th day since the first egg was laid. From researching online, the eggs generally hatch somewhere between 18-23 days if fertile, but I couldn’t find consistent results online. How long should we wait...



lafeber.com




.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Remove the pot and *do not* put it back in the cage, and dispose of the eggs. Please read the info in these links








Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


Just because it's "natural" doesn't mean that we should allow it to happen in our homes. There are many many MANY things you need to consider before allowing your birds to breed. Here is a list of things you need to think of before you even CONSIDER breeding. 1). Are your birds proper...




www.talkbudgies.com












When We Don't Want Eggs!


When We Don't Want Eggs! When We Don't Want Eggs Sometimes we have over enthusiastic hens that want to have chicks even when the timing is not right or they are not in the best condition or age to raise a clutch of chicks. While the male is very important in the role of raising chicks, most...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*When you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*How large is your cage?
How long have you owned budgies?
How old are your budgies?
Why did you allow them to breed?

It is VERY important that you remove anything in the cage that can be used as a breeding site.
Pots of the type you put in the cage should NEVER be used.
Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.

Please utilize the resources in this forum to learn how to give your budgies the best care for their health and well-being.
Essentials to a Great Cage*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

